# TSW Interlagos Installed!!!



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Hot off the lift... 

Specs: TSW Interlagos 19"x9.5" et53, Michelin Pilot Super Sport 275 30 19.  

Oh, and no rubbing. :what: 

Just some iPhone pics for now... 

 

 

 

Beefy


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

No spacers up front? My 18's are on the truck for delivery!


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> No spacers up front? My 18's are on the truck for delivery!


 
Nope, no spacers up front. There is about 1-2mm of clearance from the rubber rim protector on the tire to the front strut. Very close...but I doubt it will ever touch.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

*Luv it...*

...275\30 is the ticket.

The wheels ; tailpipes and wing mirrors just sets this car off...simple and just nice...luv it...!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Hoping 275/35 is the ticket on an 18" wheel. It is nearly the same size.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> ...275\30 is the ticket.
> 
> The wheels ; tailpipes and wing mirrors just sets this car off...simple and just nice...luv it...!


 
Totally agree! I also have some black TSW center caps and black Gorilla spline-drive lugs on order. Might like it better, maybe not?  


Here is the 275 tire mounted. I was surprised how well it fit, and didn’t have much overhang (which would have rubbed on the strut if it did!)


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I have 3mm spacers in hand in case I need them up front. The -1.4 camber I'm running is eating up what little clearance there is. It may need to be dialed back, we'll see.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks good E-Rod!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

How much space between wheel spokes and brake caliper. ???


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

R5T said:


> How much space between wheel spokes and brake caliper. ???


 

There is quite a bit actually...more than the OEM wheels. I will measure for you and post back. :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> How much space between wheel spokes and brake caliper. ???


 Lots of spoke clearance. Close to 1/2 inch probably.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking good!!! :thumbup:


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

i'm running the TSW nuburgrings with 270/30...also never really had problems in terms of rub!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

keitth24 said:


> i'm running the TSW nuburgrings with 270/30...also never really had problems in terms of rub!


 My car on stock wheels and tire size rubs on bumps!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> My car on stock wheels and tire size rubs on bumps!


 Ditto... I guess that running an 8.5" rim somehow helps but you're adding back an inch of tread width too so I don't get it.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

wheels look amazing and the fit is perfect for max rubber without rolling the fenders. great job


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Ditto... I guess that running an 8.5" rim somehow helps but you're adding back an inch of tread width too so I don't get it.


 He's running 9.5" rim width I think. I also think the tire is 275 section width. Mine arrive Wednesday. I'll get them on the car Friday and report back. My spec is TSW Interlagos 18x9.5 ET53, 3mm spacers ready if needed in front, PSS 275/35/18.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

I love the look. I did a quick search and ebay has them for $1285 for the entire set. That seems really low. Is that the right price range?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

When you say "entire set" are you referring to wheels and tires? If so, that is an unreal deal. If your referring to just the wheels, you can do better. I got mine from Discount Tire Direct.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks awesome 311! You have me thinking about changing my order to Interlagos now instead of Nurburgrings... 

WilliamTTRS - The wheels are about $270 each in 18", that price seems close for 19". Since we can't get Enkei RPF 1 or PF 1 in the right offset, this is the best option atm for lightweight forged track wheels (at a good price). Their quality is comparable to Enkei also. Look for any TSW that is rotary forged, the other wheels are more for show.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> He's running 9.5" rim width I think. I also think the tire is 275 section width. Mine arrive Wednesday. I'll get them on the car Friday and report back. My spec is TSW Interlagos 18x9.5 ET53, 3mm spacers ready if needed in front, PSS 275/35/18.


 Yeah, check out my first post. 19"x9.5" wheels, 275 PSS tires. :thumbup: 



Williamttrs said:


> I love the look. I did a quick search and ebay has them for $1285 for the entire set. That seems really low. Is that the right price range?


 That is the right price range "retail". Like Black BeauTTy said, check out Discount Tire Direct. Or your local Discount Tire even. They usually only need to sell the wheels $50 above their cost.  



CarbonRS said:


> Looks awesome 311! You have me thinking about changing my order to Interlagos now instead of Nurburgrings...
> 
> WilliamTTRS - The wheels are about $270 each in 18", that price seems close for 19". Since we can't get Enkei RPF 1 or PF 1 in the right offset, this is the best option atm for lightweight forged track wheels (at a good price). Their quality is comparable to Enkei also. Look for any TSW that is rotary forged, the other wheels are more for show.


 Thanks Carbon! I am very happy with my purchase. I was going to order the Volk G25's...but these wheels were $3000 less, with the proper look, color, fitment, and weight.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Few more pics to tease Black BeauTTY and CarbonRS...


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I like these a lot.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

The stance is perfect. 
Have you hit any big bumps or dips to determine rubbing or scraping? Skeet Skeet!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> When you say "entire set" are you referring to wheels and tires? If so, that is an unreal deal. If your referring to just the wheels, you can do better. I got mine from Discount Tire Direct.


 Sorry about that. I meant just the wheels, not the tires. I really have not looked a wheel pricing much, but when I did look I thought a good set was running closer to $700 per wheel. Maybe what I was looking at was tire and wheel combos.


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm running the same size rim with the same offset and the same size tire. I do not get any rubbing when I hit bumps. The clearance is really tight but for some reason (probably witchcraft), there isn't rubbing


----------



## TSFI (Jan 16, 2012)

*Enkei PF01*



CarbonRS said:


> Since we can't get Enkei RPF 1 or PF 1 in the right offset, this is the best option atm for lightweight forged track wheels (at a good price).


 RS Werkes provides Enkei PF01 in the correct offset and bolt pattern that fits the TTRS. I use the wheels as my track wheels and they are also used on the Don Istook TTRS World Challenge car. For pricing contact Don at 817 690 6747. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/RS-Werkes/1400408396842659


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

TSFI said:


> RS Werkes provides Enkei PF01 in the correct offset and bolt pattern that fits the TTRS. I use the wheels as my track wheels and they are also used on the Don Istook TTRS World Challenge car. For pricing contact Don at 817 690 6747.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/RS-Werkes/1400408396842659


 Hah nice. I see he just posted a pic of them on facebook 10min ago. Wasn't the offset 45 on these? I'm curious if there are rubbing issues with a 275/35/18.


----------



## TSFI (Jan 16, 2012)

CarbonRS said:


> Hah nice. I see he just posted a pic of them on facebook 10min ago. Wasn't the offset 45 on these? I'm curious if there are rubbing issues with a 275/35/18.


 I am not sure on the offset but with 275/645/18 slicks I have no rubbing on the track and the street. The pic posted on FB is of my car. Good timing.....:thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

At 9.5 wide, I don't see how et45 could work unless you went with an undersized tire to create some space from the fender. I still think the et53 is the best offset with the option of using spacers in front to achieve et50 for strut clearance while still missing the fenders in front and back. I'll find out Friday!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Change of plans for me and I'm staying in town tomorrow! Brown is set to deliver the goods tomorrow and those suckers are going on ASAP!


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Change of plans for me and I'm staying in town tomorrow! Brown is set to deliver the goods tomorrow and those suckers are going on ASAP!


 

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Just installed mine! I'll takes pics later but it is seriously sinister looking! I mounted without the spacers first and did a slow roll down the driveway. I heard the slightest bit of rubbing from the front so returned to the garage to see what was up. I removed the pass side first and didn't see any signs of rubbing but put the 3mm spacer in anyway and mounted it again. Shifting to the drivers side...there was evidence of the slightest rubbing on the wheel. Just enough to rub the paint but not even hit metal on the wheel. I put the 3mm spacer on and mounted it up again. No problems after that! 

I need to go out for a spirited drive to compress the suspension and see if there is going to be any fender rubbing. So far a :thumbup::thumbup:!


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Just installed mine! I'll takes pics later but it is seriously sinister looking! I mounted without the spacers first and did a slow roll down the driveway. I heard the slightest bit of rubbing from the front so returned to the garage to see what was up. I removed the pass side first and didn't see any signs of rubbing but put the 3mm spacer in anyway and mounted it again. Shifting to the drivers side...there was evidence of the slightest rubbing on the wheel. Just enough to rub the paint but not even hit metal on the wheel. I put the 3mm spacer on and mounted it up again. No problems after that!
> 
> I need to go out for a spirited drive to compress the suspension and see if there is going to be any fender rubbing. So far a :thumbup::thumbup:!



Pics, or it didnt happen.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Black TSW centercaps and black lugs installed...whatcha think?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I think I like the shiny bits better. The big TSW shiny center cap is a bit too much though. I saw that other guys have wrapped it in 3M CF vinyl and then glued chrome Audi rings on it. It looked awesome and I think will be a good winter project for me.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Pretarion said:


> The stance is perfect.
> Have you hit any big bumps or dips to determine rubbing or scraping? Skeet Skeet!



Update: Actually I do get the most minor rub (skeet) on my rear passanger side over very large dips in the road. And I do mean minor...can barely hear it.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I think I like the shiny bits better. The big TSW shiny center cap is a bit too much though. I saw that other guys have wrapped it in 3M CF vinyl and then glued chrome Audi rings on it. It looked awesome and I think will be a good winter project for me.



First off... post pics of your setup. 

I actually like the all black look. I liked the silver/chrome centercaps and lugs as well. I just really like these wheels.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I am totally delinquent on this right now. I took them off while Audi is doing the brake job...didn't want them messing with my front spacers. I also wasn't sure about the new calipers and clearing the wheels like the originals. I figured better safe than sorry so put the HRE's back on. I'll get the TSW's back on next week and take some proper pics.


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Black centercaps and lugs look much better.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

311-in-337 said:


> Black TSW centercaps and black lugs installed...whatcha think?


Nice :thumbup:

Funny because I was at Americas Tire yesterday and the sales man wouldn't sell me the TSW nurburgring wheel in the 19 x 9.5 +53 for my wifes TT because he said his distributor told him they will not fit the car. I guess I'll have to print this thread and take it to him.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Koa1 said:


> Black centercaps and lugs look much better.


I think so too! :thumbup:



yip said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> 
> Funny because I was at Americas Tire yesterday and the sales man wouldn't sell me the TSW nurburgring wheel in the 19 x 9.5 +53 for my wifes TT because he said his distributor told him they will not fit the car. I guess I'll have to print this thread and take it to him.


I would have them test fit 1 wheel first. I dont know if there are any slight differences between the TTRS and TT suspension wise that would make them not fit. I say go for it!


----------



## trackreadyttrs (Sep 2, 2013)

*TSW Interlagos question!!!*

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum..

I have question about TSW interlagos tire fitment.
I ordered TSW Interlagos black 18x9.5 ET53 and tire size 285/30/18.

I have read on this forum and "Black BeauTTy" said 275/35/18 fits fine but there is slight rub on front.
Everone knows size 285/30/18 sits overall lower to the ground than 275/35/18.
so, is my tire choice was better to go with or worst? I was thinking that 275/35/18 rubs innerside then
if i get overall less diameter tire, then it will be less rub?

I got this idea by looking at this TTRS race car.. please copy and paste and look at it.
This TTRS race car put on 18x11 wheels and 285/30/18 tires.. Its in german i think, so i dont really know what mods
they did to fit the wheel or if they done any mods..

http://autokult.pl/2012/04/06/ostrzejszy-niz-brzytwa-hohenester-tt-rs-stufe-2-2011



I really want to put 285 width because I want most grip as possible. I have lowered my car also with H&R springs.

I ordered TWO sets of TSW interlagos.. one set for regular tire and one set for track use.

I already purchased track race tires before I got the wheels..

BFgoodrich g-force R1 race track tires. 275/35/18. I noticed that R1 race track tires have much wider tread width
than regular same size street tires... will that effect also about rubbing issue since its like half inch wider..

The place where I purchased these race tires said they will exchange me out with 285/30/18 size if I want to...

My HEAD is about to blow up right now!! because what is the widest street tire i can put on, on one set of wheels, and
seems like i might not be able to put same same size race track tires on the other set!!


Please help!



My so far mods.. on my 2012 black TTRS.

APR stage2 v2 ECU tuned, APR front mount intercooler, APR VWR racing Cold air intake, H&R springs with H&R Front/Rear 
anti-Sway bars, Miltek full turbo back exhaust with race cat., Goodridge stainless steel brake lines (ordered from UK),
carbotek A6 race brake pads, AWE air-vent boost gauge, and ofcourse... two sets of TSW interlagos (black) and R1 race tires..


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Plug and play... never verified the math but numbers sound right. 

www.rimsntires.com/specs.jsp


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

it's in polish and the translator i found didn't give a great result but it sounded like they may have widened the fenders by 20mm. if that's the case it's going to be tough to get those under the fenders.

i did play around with a wheel from my race evo that was 18x10 +39 with a 295/30/18 hoosier and there was no way that was fitting even with another 10-15mm inboard that the proper offset wheel would be sitting at. 

i made a post with some pics here a while back in case you want to see how far out it sat.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

trackreadyttrs said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum..
> 
> I have question about TSW interlagos tire fitment.
> I ordered TSW Interlagos black 18x9.5 ET53 and tire size 285/30/18.
> ...


There are two factors in play here that are different from front and back. In front, the issue is inner clearance at the strut; in the rear, it's outer fender clearance (especially at the little plastic tab). I'm setup with -1.4 camber in front and had to run 3mm spacers in front (effectively running et50) to clear the strut comfortably. In the rear, there is plenty of inner clearance, so no spacer is needed. I haven't had any rubbing in the rear at the fender and I have not altered the fender liner or plastic clip at all. I just took mine off to inspect them for any signs of rubbing and there are zero signs inside or out, so I think I've got the fitment sorted perfectly...et50 in front; et53 in back. I'm running Mich PSS 275/35/18.

You may need a bigger spacer up front to clear the strut but then you are bringing the front fender into play. However, this is where your decreased rolling diameter will help a bit, so it might just work. No inner issues in back but same fender issue as in the front but again, the decreased rolling diameter will provide some additional margin. 

I don't think you will know for sure until you put them on but it is going to be close. Good luck!


----------



## arnemeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Forgive my newb-ness, as I've never bought wheels that weren't similar to OEM specs...

I guess the question is I was looking at the other TSW wheels that could work in 18x9.5" (to run 275/35/18 or 265/35/18 tires) -- would the clearance to the caliper be something I'd have to check with each one that I can't find a confirmed fitment for (like the Interlagos Black BeauTTy has installed).

Should I be paying super close attention to load ratings?

For example I was looking at the TSW Nurburgring in 18x9.5" et53 or the TSW Max as I like the classic motorsport spoke look.

Oh - and I am looking to grab a set as a track only set of wheels/tires.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

arnemeyer said:


> Forgive my newb-ness, as I've never bought wheels that weren't similar to OEM specs...
> 
> For example I was looking at the TSW Nurburgring in 18x9.5" et53.


These have been confirmed to fit as well. If you see another model that you like, have them send you one for test fit. Discount is a great place to work with.


----------



## arnemeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> These have been confirmed to fit as well. If you see another model that you like, have them send you one for test fit. Discount is a great place to work with.


Cool. Nice to hear about Discount being great to work with. Thanks for the great info as always - can't wait to keep improving and refining my track days.


----------



## zrickety (Aug 29, 2012)

Wheels look great, but too much black for me. I am putting these in 18" on the GTI, just doing a color change first and changing the caps. Nice car :beer:


----------

